# In time for Frogday?



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

So I thought this could be a fun thread for those of us planning to attend this year's FrogDay in NYC on May 14 (shameless plug, I know). I'm planning to grow up a bunch of stuff with the aim of bringing it along. Here's what should be available (3-10 months oow) by FrogDay....

A. bassleri 'Sapasoa'
E. anthonyi 'Rio Saladillo'
E. anthonyi 'Pasaje-Sarajunga'
P. terribilis 'Mint'
O. pumilio 'Cristobal' F1s from SNDF 2010 imports
M. aurantiaca 
M. viridis
P. aurotaenia 'wideband'
P. vittatus

Hopefully a few more things, depends on how things go....

What do you have brewing for Frogday?


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Looks like a good list, I will be flying out and will not be bringing anything but I will certainly in enjoy looking. But leaving on the other hand, I cannot guarantee leaving empty handed. See you there.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll have benedicta as old as 11 months for sure. I'll also likely have a few adult veraderos (around 11 or 12 months). Also, I'm getting eggs from my southern variabilis, so far none good, but I hope that I get some good ones to bring a few juvies with me....


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

now i'm tempted to take a flight...


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

This is what I should have:

R. imitator- Green, Cainarachi Valley, "Tarapoto", "Yurimaguas", Intermedius, Varadero
R. ventrimaculata- French Guyana, Peruvian Gold, Iquitos (maybe Blackwater too)
R. fantastica - Copperhead, Lowland
R. summersi - UE Sauce, "Huallaga Canyon/Old Line"
R. lamasi - Panguana, Panguana Green Leg, Highland
R. uakarri - Understory, Czech line
R. variabilis 'INIBICO/UE'
R. reticulata - from 4 unrelated pairs
R. benedicta
R. vanzolinii
R. flavovittata


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Good thread Ray

I should have

2 orange Basti- 5-6 months old
Possibly some Rio Guarmo froglets

& everything else should be pretty close but to young if everything goes as plan haha

Looking for: Male Bl Vent

If I do not make these upcoming meets, I am making it a promise to myself to come to FrogDay


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Should have

A. hahneli 'Iquitos'
E. anthonyi 'Zarajunga'
E. anthonyi 'Rio Canario'
E. anthonyi 'Santa Isabel'
D. tinc 'Patricia'
D auratus 'Costa Rican'
D auratus 'Ancon hill'
D. Leucs

P. auroteania 'Green'

R. Iquitos Vent


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> Should have
> 
> A. hahneli 'Iquitos'
> E. anthonyi 'Zarajunga'
> ...


Make sure you hold some hahneli for me, George!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> Make sure you hold some hahneli for me, George!


After me Ray...lol. I hope he still has some for me at least...saw these in Iquitos and fell in love with them. Ray, I would also be interested in at least 6 A. castaneoticus if you have them.

Ill have

Standard Lamasi
Blue Sips
Matechos
Maybe some Bens
Super Blues

maybe a few more if they behave


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

jfehr232 said:


> Good thread Ray


I'll have... some money and a couple coolers.

Roughly how many Mints will you be bringing? Could you hold a couple of them for me?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

eos said:


> I'll have... some money and a couple coolers.
> 
> Roughly how many Mints will you be bringing? Could you hold a couple of them for me?


Not sure, prob 10-15 or so. Just get there early!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> Should have
> 
> A. hahneli 'Iquitos'
> E. anthonyi 'Zarajunga'
> ...



I'm soooooooooooo tempted to get some of those auratus, been really tempted to try a non obligate egg feeder for the first time and auratus (especially those 2 morphs) are among the few I like. Trying to keep some free space for future placements that are coming to me though


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> Not sure, prob 10-15 or so. Just get there early!


Sounds good to me!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

A. bassleri 'Sapasoa' - lots
E. anthonyi 'Rio Saladillo' - lots
E. anthonyi 'Pasaje-Sarajunga' -lots
P. terribilis 'Mint' - lots
O. pumilio 'Cristobal' F1s from SNDF 2010 imports - 5 or 6
O. pumilio 'Escudo' F1s and adult female from SNDF 2010 imports
P. vittatus - trio of froglets
O. pumilio 'El Dorado" from SNDF 2009 - proven trio
Mantella ebenaui F1s - tons
D. auratus "highland' - trio of juveniles
O. pumilio 'Solarte' - calling male

Other stuff, though some might be spoken for: P. lugubris

Might also have some extra male Atelopus hoogmoedi and Boophis sp. available.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Im glad you guys are bringing all that stuff. Id love to pick up some iquitos or varaderos. Whats the best way to bring frogs home? How early do I have to get there?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice list Ray

Remember captive bred only, don't think you have those Atelelopus going yet...
We should have a ton of tincs including sexed pairs. Also should have a huge supply of feeders



stemcellular said:


> A. bassleri 'Sapasoa' - lots
> E. anthonyi 'Rio Saladillo' - lots
> E. anthonyi 'Pasaje-Sarajunga' -lots
> P. terribilis 'Mint' - lots
> ...


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, in the show. Before the show at the hotel, that's where all the naughty WC frogs hang out and drink 40s, catch stds, etc



JeremyHuff said:


> Nice list Ray
> 
> Remember captive bred only, don't think you have those Atelelopus going yet...
> We should have a ton of tincs including sexed pairs. Also should have a huge supply of feeders


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow, time has just flown by! Only three weeks to go...
Some things I'll be bringing:
Matecho (from small to adult)
Sexed INIBCO Variabilis
Yellow bassleri (1/2 grown to adults)
Nikita
Femoralis (adults)
El Dorado 
Quinq's
Quite a few other odds-n-ends 
Scott


----------



## ribbit217 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi all,

I am interested in picking up a pair of variabilis. I saw a couple of you are bringing some along. How early should I get there to pick them out? I am so excited for this!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Ray,

That hotel is surrounded by a swampforest preserve that I worked to save from the bulldozers. Just make sure none of those "naughty" frogs escape from your rooms!

Take care, Richard.



stemcellular said:


> Yeah, in the show. Before the show at the hotel, that's where all the naughty WC frogs hang out and drink 40s, catch stds, etc


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ill have the following:

Bahkuis froglets
Sip froglets
Male Lorenzo Tinc
Regina froglets
Broms

Possibly bringing to the show:
Brazilian Yellow Head froglets
Basti Pumilio
Proven group of Orange Lamasi
Proven Female Standard Lamasi
Proven Male Blue Jean
and a few more things


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Chris
I'd like the Lorenzo please. Let me know what you want for him. 
J


rcteem said:


> Ill have the following:
> 
> Bahkuis froglets
> Sip froglets
> ...


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

JeremyHuff said:


> Chris
> I'd like the Lorenzo please. Let me know what you want for him.
> J


Male Lorenzo sold...sorry Jeremy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I should have:

25 orange terriblis froglets 1 month old
1.2 nominal proven fants
20 citronella froglets
lots of purple iso cultures
2.2 green legged lamasi proven


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

man, julio, our table is going to literally be CRAWLING with terribs....I'll have 15 or so mints!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

hahah, too bad the other 40 tads wont' be out or ready in time.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I won't be bringing anything out as I'll be manning the TWI table...but may be coming back home with a few "little brown frogs" if there happen to be any.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Wait until you see the Allobates femoralis that Scott has - they are incredible.

You also need some Rio Saladillo anthonyi, Ron.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Ron,

Back at Cal a friend of mine was famous for his studies of LBMs or "little brown mushrooms" (not even the best can figure them all out). I think you would find a lot of compatriots in the mycological world!

Take care, Richard.



skylsdale said:


> I won't be bringing anything out as I'll be manning the TWI table...but may be coming back home with a few "little brown frogs" if there happen to be any.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

With all these great lists of frogs being posted and a lot of people I know going, I don't know how I almost decided not to make the trip.

I can't go the night before as I don't have a hotel nor do I want to stay over alone, but I'm going to make the drive at 3am to get there for around 7:30. 

I'll have a section of table to display my statues and fliers and business cards to network a little and maybe take custom work. 

Anyone know if it's a good idea to bring some of my azureus froglets to trade? Or will the place be so packed with frogs that It won't be worth it? 

I'm planning on buying a few frogs anyway, so I'm sure someone would want the azureus even if just for a discount.

If anyone is in the New England area and wants to make a 3am trip with me, let me know. I never go anywhere alone but my fiance will be home with the baby. Alone or not, I can't miss this adventure.

D


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Good news. Booked my hotel for Friday night as my fiance and I are driving down in our new Impala rather than my POS. 

If it's too late to share a table with my friend, I don't think it's too late to reserve a table right?

Either way I'll have a few cool things to debut my art training as it applies to the frog hobby.

Frog Statues including a flier for upcoming statues.
Statues include 3 versions of terribilis, a few versions of Auratus, a couple tincs, my new "Oophaga" statue of multiple versions. First one is Blue Jean Pumilio and Histo together on a wood base with engraved Oophaga. Also, finishing up 2:1 scale red-eyed tree frog as wall mount. Possibly another as well.

Also, I'll have a few prototypes displayed for some realistic resin rock backgrounds.

I'll have some lightweight but realistic foam rocks possibly.

Also, urethane tree bark texture stamps will be available as well as a some rock texture stamps. I sold 5 (10) stamp kits on here that I'm sending out in a couple days. I sold those for less than the material is costing me so I doubt I'll be selling a ten stamp kit ever again. Instead it will probably be selling single stamps for $5 each plus I'll have samples of what kind of texture they produce. 

Also, I'll probably make a few magnets to sell as some cheaper items on my table. 

I can't think of anything else right now. Wish I had frogs to sell! Since I've only been back in the hobby since November last year, the only froglets I have ready are 2 azureus. Maybe I'll bring them to trade.

Anyway looking forward to this! Been wanting to go to frog day for years!

Hope to see everyone there. Hopefully it's not too late to get a table if my shared spot was already filled. If I am behind a table and you see statues and a sign for Anuran Art Designs, please stop by and say hello and introduce yourself. Always cool to meet someone from the boards!

D


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Is anyone planning on bringing/offering any Mantella spp?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Have a few species in the water but unfortunately, only some young M. Ebenaui for Frogday.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

stemcellular said:


> Have a few species in the water but unfortunately, only some young M. Ebenaui for Frogday.


Will you have any Viridis available this year?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, have a bunch in the water.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

stemcellular said:


> Yeah, have a bunch in the water.


Nice keep me in mind for 6-8


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

My want list:

Oak leaf ficus 
Various clippings
Small orchids (possiably, we'll see)
Small brom's (smaller the better) 
isopods (at least a couple of different species)


----------

